# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Активных устройств-микшеров не обнаружено (заявка №6645)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
1) Другие проблемы (включая проблемы с оборудованием)... Здрасте! Обновил драйвера , устройство-микшеров снесло, звука нет , появились два устройства видео и аудио контролера ! Драйвера сносил ,ставил ВСЁ В ПУСТУЮ !!!!!
Дата обращения: 12.02.2010 16:46:32
Номер заявки: 6645

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*13.02.2010 16:40:33* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\Documents and Settings\diimc\Application Data\CMedia\CMedia.dll* - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.byc
 размер: 748544 байт дата файла: 28.01.2010 13:38:04 версия: "1.3.0.465" копирайты: "CMedia" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 5.0: Зловред Trojan.AdSubscribe.165; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Adware.FearAds application

----------

